

Taiga.io – Named in Opensource.com 2014 Top 10 Open Source Projects - eposner

Docker, OpenStack, Apache Hadoop amongst others named. http:&#x2F;&#x2F;opensource.com&#x2F;business&#x2F;14&#x2F;12&#x2F;top-10-open-source-projects-2014
======
pestaa
This could have been a fine URL submission.

